# Mikes Crew Hauler



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello all,

Figured i would start a build thread on my new truck.

Since my small biz plowing days I've finally graduated (for the last time) and now am an estimator/project coordinator at a demolition company. I have to travel often to view possible new opportunities as well as some time on site of current jobs we hold. After the 6.5L i picked up a 2011 F150 FX4. It was a good truck, except for when it had to go in the shop (Bills were 1K plus) for heated seat failures, EPAS steering clunks and Defroster malfunctions. The extended cab was just too small to haul around Adults comfortably.

Just last week i traded it in on a 2009 F250 Lariat Crew Cab with the 5.4L Triton. The truck is very clean and originally from WV. It has some type of lift kit (~4'') and 37'' Geolander A/T's that are shot! The previous owner had some interesting taste with ricer type brake/accelerator pedals, K&N CAI Intake, decals stating "size matters" (Tore those off just after i pulled into the driveway), steering wheel cover that wore the leather off and not afraid to put a couple holes in the dash for his goodies.

Near future plans are to fix the little things that bother me and install a new set of tires. The 37's fit without rubbing, but they suck a lot of power from the already lacking 5.4L Triton. I'm afraid going down to 33's will make the truck look like a roller skate, so I'm thinking we are going to put 35's on it.

Its not going to win any races for sure, but hopefully i can turn it into a nice cruiser. The pictures don't do it any justice showing just how massive this thing is. I was looking for more of a stock rig, but this thing is form WV and darn clean. So, of course being here in NYS i couldnt help myself as trucks like this aren't easy to find everyday.

Current plans don't include a plow, mainly because my driveway is only about 3 car spaces big. Our next house may be a different story.










Welp, it was fun while it lasted.

Last night i had to go on a 30 minute trip north of the City to pick up a a part for the Wrangler. About half way there i noticed a burning brake smell. Thought it was the jalopy in-front of me, but it was hanging with me even as that car went in a different direction. Stopped picked up the part and noticed the wheel was warm and smelled. Made it about 5 miles towards home and it got progressively worse to the point where the rotor was smoking.

Pulled over and called AAA. Looks like I'm putting new front calipers on this weekend. Luckily they are only $76 each plus $45 core.










Got the front calipers swapped out Saturday morning in about 2 hours. No big issues. Truck stops good now with no hanging or binding.

Stopped at my local Delta Sonic (Gas Station/Car Wash) this AM as i have a 15 cents off per gallon card, so i normally pay $1.96/gallon for gasoline. I stopped 1 day last week and the pump repeatedly clicked off no matter how slow i pumped. Went to a different pump this week and did the same thing, but even worse. I've filled it up 2 times before last and don't remember it being such an issue. Stopped short of 3/4 tank after 10 minutes, going to try another station later today.

Seems to me like the overflow is plugged, not letting air out so the fuel backs up the fill tube? The fill tube to me seems so skrawny at maybe 1'' in diameter. Is that how the tank "breathes" when your filling it?

Tried a new gas station and it wasn't as bad as previous, but still obviously an issue. Trying to see if i can get this covered locally, as the dealer is over 2 hours away.

A few more pictures....










IMG]http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz221/DieselSlug/2009%20F250%20Lariat/31_zpshempkl1i.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking truck.

in regards to the gas filling issue with the pump turning off, I had a 2006 Silverado 1500 that did the same thing, but only at some gas stations. It was weird and I never figured it out, just ended up not going to the gas stations it didnt work at.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

congrats, very clean truck consider goodyear duratracs when looking at tires
I also have the problem with my filler on my 2005 however i have a 2013 bed on it, sometimes i have to pull the nozzle out halfway and fill it slowly while angling the nozzle up once i get some in it it fills normally with the nozzle all the way in


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

ScubaSteve728;2051308 said:


> congrats, very clean truck consider goodyear duratracs when looking at tires
> I also have the problem with my filler on my 2005 however i have a 2013 bed on it, sometimes i have to pull the nozzle out halfway and fill it slowly while angling the nozzle up once i get some in it it fills normally with the nozzle all the way in


Thanks!

Yes, i do like the Goodyear Duratrac tires and am going to get a set for the Wrangler. However the truck will see mostly highway driving, so i want to get a tire that will last a little longer on pavement. Thinking Cooper AT3, Toyo Open Country, Kuhmo and Nitto.

I've tried it all, so frustrating. Plus being a dinky tank (used to the 36 gallon in the F150) i stop 2 times a week now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This happens on my ford f350 all the time. I cleaned the vents same thing. It's frustrating is hell. Had mechanic check the neck no issues. Some stations it fills good others it don't.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

FredG;2051508 said:


> This happens on my ford f350 all the time. I cleaned the vents same thing. It's frustrating is hell. Had mechanic check the neck no issues. Some stations it fills good others it don't.


I figured it had to do with the gas pump and not the vehicle finally. The pumps it didnt work at I could tell right away before I even started pumping just by looking at the nozzle and recognizing it as one that didnt seem to like the truck.


----------



## halfkeck (Sep 9, 2015)

Our 79 Chevy suffers from this, very slow to fill. One thing I was able to do was to slightly adjust the filler neck up in the gas door. Even a half inch improved the flow a noticeable amount. Some may not have any adjustability but if you are not afraid to tinker with it....


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

Diesel slug - try having your mechanic do an evap smoke test, your fuel problem sound like it could either be a purge or vent solenoid


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*Fueling issues*

The 250 I had at work had the same issue. I think the mechanics ended up changing the charcoal filter. Made all the difference in the world.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BDTRUX;2051910 said:


> Diesel slug - try having your mechanic do an evap smoke test, your fuel problem sound like it could either be a purge or vent solenoid


Good info. I'm going to suggest that to my mechanic, He thinks theirs nothing wrong with it and it is what it is. It's annoying and time consuming and a legitimate gripe.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys,

The Mopar warranty wont cover this. Trying to get more out of the Dealer i purchased it from. May have to suck it up and drive the 2.5 hrs to them.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Do a quick google search for (slow fill) on your truck. There were a couple of TSB's issued for this issue. Usually caused from being operated in dusty conditions and the charcoal canister plugs. Ford has issued a revised canister and venting kit to correct it. 
My 07 V10 had the same issue. Best method I found was turning nozzle nearly upside down to pump.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Took the truck back down to the Dealer, about 2.5 hour drive getting there at 8:10AM. We left the truck and walked about a half mile down the road to grab breakfast. It was done about 9:30, the Dealer Blew shop air through the vent line and vapor solenoid in the canister. He said it took air, they stopped at the pump and said it fueled up fine. I told them my concerns with it happening again and me having to drive all the way down there. They seemed that they solved the issue with the "clogged vent". 

So before i left the small town of Towanda, PA i stopped at the local Sheetz and attempted to fill. Bam, problem still there. I made it up to $9.00 and the pump clicked off about 10 times. Piled back in and headed back to the dealer. The Dealer know thinks that it its something within the vapor canister that has failed/restricted. They didn't have the canister there, so for a temporary fix he was going to pull the vent line to the canister to get me by. On the Super Dutys the vapor canister is located above the spare tire. So the Dealer proceeded to lower, but Ford has a "key" to lower the spare tire that was not included with my truck, or misplaced by a previous owner! 

Now I'm confused here..... So the Dealer removed the vapor line and blew shop air through it? So that would entail taking the line off the vapor canister. But now, since the Dealer cant remove the spare tire the line cant be removed? So how did the tech remove the line in the first place to blow shop air through it if he couldn't remove the tire? I never really got a straight answer to this....

By this time I'm frustrated and began taking it out on the sales lady. The dealer is contacting their Ford service representative to see if the part can be replaced up here near my home. It took me over 15 minutes to fill the truck Sunday night.

Waiting to see what today brings....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

purplehavoc;2052737 said:


> Do a quick google search for (slow fill) on your truck. There were a couple of TSB's issued for this issue. Usually caused from being operated in dusty conditions and the charcoal canister plugs. Ford has issued a revised canister and venting kit to correct it.
> My 07 V10 had the same issue. Best method I found was turning nozzle nearly upside down to pump.


Thanks.

I did do a lot of surfing and did see TSB's, however they were only linked to the OBS Super Duty's, and nothing for the 08-up trucks.

I also tried turning the nozzle in all directions, when i would turn it more than 180 degrees (closer to upside down) it would spew gas out the overflow before it kicked off, so i said enough of that.

Best way to fill is literally by pennies, and that's still tough.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Hunting pic this weekend of the struggle to make it into the woods. Still waiting on my check form the dealer to purchase some new tires.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Quoted from the Dealer.....

"Here is the verdict. We can fix the truck in Elmira at our Ford store. It is going to cost us a total of 980.00, there is nothing as far as profit in this deal, BUT, we will eat 480.00 of it, leaving you 500.00. We have to pay our share internally, so I do need you to get it to them.
This is truly the best that I can do. With it being not a powertrain issue that would be covered under warranty, I am not responsible for any of this on a used vehicle, but am trying to help you out the best I possibly can.

Let me know what you want to do. If you are going to go Elmira Ford I will have Doug set it up for the day and time that you can get there."

So apparently, its only law in NYS that a Dealer must include a 30 day warranty with vehicles they sell not labelled "as-is". SO it seems as if my new truck that i have sunk over 1K into already now needs another possible 1K in parts/labor.

Honestly, the law is the law. So i'm screwed here, however i'm more concerned with the principle of this ordeal as i was told a sales agent from their office drove the truck for a week before me and it drove beautifully. But i had to have the shot tires re-balanced as it vibrated at 40-75. And now i cant get the thing to take more than 10 cents at a time at the pump. You would think with a 26 gallon tank and getting 11 mpg they would have had to fill the truck (i do almost 2x per week). I honestly think there were issues hidden, and I'm calling the Dealer out on it.

Also wondering just how much profit a dealer makes off a used vehicle? According to this (if i took the deal to fix the canister) that would have been 1K off the total price, leaving no profit for them?! They cant be making only 1K profit, whats the point of selling this rig then?

My plan now is I'm going to fix it myself, the TSB parts are approximately $200 bucks, so $300 for my labor to install is worth it to me.
I am going to go after the dealer to get my $130 diagnosis fee i had to pay Lincoln for. I feel "cheated" out of this money for sure.

What do you guys think? Minus the fact i shoulda' bought a GM haha.


----------



## halfkeck (Sep 9, 2015)

What do you guys think? Minus the fact i shoulda' bought a GM haha.[/QUOTE]

Call and schedule an appointment with the GM of the dealership. In a reasonable voice, lay out all your concerns and issues with him/her. Explain what you have found and spent so far and ask about the statement where they said the staff had been driving it with no issues. Politely suggest you feel like someone either oversold you or you were misled as no one who drove it would not have noticed these issues. Ask them what they can to beyond and above the sale to resolve these issues. Don't curse threaten or yell. That comes later. As a shop owner we have gone the extra mile for the reasonable person many times over but the guy who comes unglued ends up with a lot less in the end. Attitude is everything. Remember your salesman works on commission and the more they put into the truck the less he gets paid typically. Did you sign an As-Is? That limits your options to what the minimum required under the law is.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't see anything stating "as-is' on the documents i signed.

It did come with an additional MOPAR 3 month 3K mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

DieselSlug;2057578 said:


> I don't see anything stating "as-is' on the documents i signed.
> 
> It did come with an additional MOPAR 3 month 3K mile powertrain warranty.


Was this truck purchased at a franchise dealer or a used car dealership. The truck has a 4 to 6k mark up from the dealer. Not only the salesman is on commission but the service writers and service manager and sometime the mechanic. And usually they traded your truck for a profit to.

Any repair agreed to be fixed. this cost will come out of the service manager etc commission. Whoever NYS inspected that truck could be responsible for the caliper this is a inspection item and left you in a dangerous situation.

As far as the fuel issue I would call ford not the dealer. The 3 month 3k miles is required by NYS law not cause the dealership wanted to be gracious. Ford is aware of this problem on these trucks including mine. The truck should never been sold that way as I'm sure you would not have purchased it.

Call ford the factory and explain your situation. If they agree that the truck should not have been sold in that condition they will have to fix it if ford tells them to. They can pull there franchise for bull like that. Forget Elmira ford they are blowing smoke. Speak to ford in a reasonable manner if you can get no help contact NYS and then give ford the riot act.

This behavior is unacceptable. These issues should of been fixed before the car made the sales line at the dealership. Good Luck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rockauto.com has a new purge canister for $60.00, drop the spare and replace it yourself. I wouldn't bother with the dealer any further, it's not worth the wasted time, gas, or effort in my opinion.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

plowguy43;2058613 said:


> Rockauto.com has a new purge canister for $60.00, drop the spare and replace it yourself. I wouldn't bother with the dealer any further, it's not worth the wasted time, gas, or effort in my opinion.


I never got a reply to my last email to the dealer. I am about ready to spread there name all over the internet. I'm trying to get them to give me my $500 plus the parts. If i cant get that out of them than its going to be $700.

They agreed to pay half of all the issues i had.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

DieselSlug;2057578 said:


> I don't see anything stating "as-is' on the documents i signed.
> 
> It did come with an additional MOPAR 3 month 3K mile powertrain warranty.


In MA you cannot sell a car "As-Is" its either sold as a working vehicle (you have a 30 day warranty no matter who you buy from that gives you options should the tranny blow out the next day) or for "Parts or Repair" in which means the new owner knows there is something wrong with the vehicle.

Something like that, I'm not sure on the exact wording, but there is no "As-Is"


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, I received my plates last Friday as well as my $500 check. I believe the Dealer is also going to send me the parts for the TSB Vapor Canister.

Shined up the truck last week. Quick hand wash and wax before winter. Could definitely tell its never been waxed. A few pictures out behind my Dad's place (since the view is so much better than my suburb house).




























Then i removed the ricer pedal covers. In search of a new rubber brake pedal pad. NAPA only had a GM and Ford stick truck pedal set.










Why not include a pic of the pup chillin' on the front seat waiting for Mom to finish getting groceries.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful dog and truck!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

jhall22guitar;2065406 said:


> Beautiful dog and truck!


Thank you!


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I personally think the black cloud hanging over Towanda had a lot to do with it


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Stopped at the auto parts store. Got a new brake pedal pad and installed before my flight out of town.

Still waiting on the vapor canister parts.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

nothing better then a clean waxed truck!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Ordered new tires today. Went with the Kumho KL-78.

They were on sale and at $229 per tire for 325/60r20 in 8-ply was a steal.

They had fairly good reviews, I wanted Cooper at3's but these were over $100 less per tire.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I received the TSB parts for slow/no fill from the Dealer last night at no cost to me. I'm guessing about $400-500 in parts.

They sent the whole TSB like i requested, at the beginning i was worried they would only send the Canister.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well the tires came in. But i have a new problem. Lets see if anyone can spot it.

There is some seriously deep tread on these tires for A/T's.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

is there only 3


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

jimv;2078436 said:


> is there only 3


You got it. 4th was put on wrong truck. Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

did you get your tire


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

jimv;2079149 said:


> did you get your tire


I did!

Was scheduled to get them installed, but the pup had a bad accident in the crate when we got home and sprayed it all over the mud room.

Needless to say not a fun night and the tires did not get installed.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the tires installed mid last week. So far I am happy with them. Last week it snowed about 2'', then last night it snowed another 4''. The tires did ok in the slush, ice and snow. The truck definitely needs weight in the back, as the rear brakes sometimes lock and the butt end comes around. The tires were capable of pulling the truck out of the driveway which is uphill through the plow berm left at the end with minimal spinning.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

How is it so far with the width of the tires you got?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

scott3430;2088039 said:


> How is it so far with the width of the tires you got?


Its ok so far, I think the weight of the truck really helps. I would have gone narrower but the price on these was just too good to pass up.

Its really hard going from a plow truck with Cooper M&S dedicated snow tires for years to an all season, nothing compares. I really wanted the Goodyear Duratracs as i hear they mimic a snow tire very well, but i would burn the heck out of them over the summer. On these newer trucks with TPMS its costly to get another set of tires/rims.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Unfortunately didn't make it to the pump yet. We had a small blizzard hit us early this morning. While the truck was warming up it popped a CEL. PO446.

Drove straight to work and pulled into the shop, dropped the spare tire and behold, the electrical connector was not hooked up! It must have been forgotten. So i connected it and reset the code with my SGII.

One thing i did notice, when the old canister came out, I shook it and you could hear all the beads rattling around in it. The new canister did NOT do this. Maybe a sign that the canister is bad?

I'm going to be stopping at the pump within the hour for a 5 hour work trip.

Pictures from yesterday.

We got the tire dropped using the 9/16 socket trick! Worked like a charm:









Location of the canister is on the drivers side above the spare:









Whole TSB kit, the new vent line routes all the way up under the hood now:









Old canister and vent line:









New routing up into drivers fenderwell:









Dreaded lock pulled out:









Finally, the reason for the CEL this am:


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well looks like the net issue with the truck is knocking on my front door...

Been experiencing some vibrations at 70-75 MPH on the highway. Lately those vibrations have gotten worse and now start at about 60 MPH up to 75 MPH. you can feel them in the steering wheel sometimes leading me to think its the front end. Did a quick look over of the truck first thing this morning checking the u-joints, as that's what i figured would be bad. Both front axle u-joints seem tight with no play. As i grabbed the axle shaft at the joint I wiggled it up and down. There was a good 1/4 of play on the drivers side. Passenger was a little less, but still more than i would have expected.

Did a lot of searching and it appears if my diagnosis is right this is a common problem. There is a needle bearing in the back of the hub assembly (unit bearing) that supports the weight of the axle shaft itself and that's what the axle shaft rides on in the knuckle.

See the how to made by a gent on the Ford Truck forum: http://www.frontiernet.net/~jmray/F250NeedleBearings.htm

I ended up giving the misses a ride to work today and left the truck home. After researching I really think this is my issue, so out to NAPA to get (2) needle bearings and (2) outer axle shaft seals. Grand total of $180 (Man, I miss my GM IFS, never costed me this much even plowing!)










Hope to find out tonight what the issue is exactly. I did not check the front and rear driveshaft joints as my driveway is a slop hole now (yup 60 degrees in February..) This truck also has a carrier bearing that I want to make sure to inspect tonight also.


----------

